# Genkernel --menuconfig all & ERROR

## Xywa

During the compilation genkernel --menuconfig all I have an error (below):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *         >> Compiling 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 bzImage...
> 
> *         >> Compiling 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 modules...
> ...

 

----------

## Akhouk

You might want to try to remove the source for this kernel from /usr/src and then re-emerge the gentoo-sources package and start from the beginning.

Also, make sure you update your genkernel and run dispatch-conf before you start the build process. Let us know if you still get an error after these steps.

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> You might want to try to remove the source for this kernel from /usr/src and then re-emerge the gentoo-sources package and start from the beginning.
> 
> Also, make sure you update your genkernel and run dispatch-conf before you start the build process. Let us know if you still get an error after these steps.

 

After dispatch-conf I realze that is not enough palce on /

I checked it and I found, that /lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6 took over 400MB in comparation with 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 (compiled few month ago) which took only  34MB.

Do you know why a new genkernel is creating so big files now?

Maybe I should use a tardiontional compilating way?

----------

## Akhouk

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *Akhouk wrote:*   You might want to try to remove the source for this kernel from /usr/src and then re-emerge the gentoo-sources package and start from the beginning.
> 
> Also, make sure you update your genkernel and run dispatch-conf before you start the build process. Let us know if you still get an error after these steps. 
> 
> After dispatch-conf I realze that is not enough palce on /
> ...

 

I don't think this is something from genkernel.. I have been using it for years and never had anything like that.

Perhaps have a look (du -h) in the modules directory and see which file is the big one. Usually if you compile the standard set of modules using a config similar to the livecd you will have about 35MB of space taken. 400Mb is far too big. I can't even comprehend what modules would want to load something that big into memory.

----------

## cyrillic

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> I checked it and I found, that /lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6 took over 400MB ...

 

It sounds like you have the entire kernel sources stored there, instead of just the modules.

----------

## Xywa

 *Quote:*   

> I don't think this is something from genkernel.. I have been using it for years and never had anything like that.

 

I have been using it for years but now I have this problem...

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   I checked it and I found, that /lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6 took over 400MB ... 
> 
> It sounds like you have the entire kernel sources stored there, instead of just the modules.

 

I checked everything:

 *Quote:*   

> # genkernel --menuconfig all

 

OK

 *Quote:*   

> *         >> Compiling 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 bzImage...

 

OK

 *Quote:*   

> *         >> Compiling 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 modules...

 

OK to the nearly end - but at the momet of stoping compiling and starting instalinng modules (I realized this moment by the noise of fan), free palce were on the / were smaller and smaller and finally there were no free place...

/lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r6/kernel

/arch ~3MB

/crypto ~3.6MB

/drivers ~271MB

/fs ~20MB

?net ~57MB

What to do? help

----------

## Akhouk

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /arch ~3MB
> 
> /crypto ~3.6MB
> ...

 

It would seem that 271Mb in the /drivers folder is way to big. I suggest you do a du -h on that folder to see what is taking all the space.

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> It would seem that 271Mb in the /drivers folder is way to big. I suggest you do a du -h on that folder to see what is taking all the space.

 

Here are 2 results of du -h - one for 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 and second for 2.6.24-gentoo-r4.

It looks like everything now is 10 times bigger:

4.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net Vs. 80M     ./kernel/drivers/net

254K    ./kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia Vs. 2.0M    ./kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia

```
2.6.25-gentoo-r6 # du -h

628K    ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq

629K    ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu

1.1M    ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel

1.9M    ./kernel/arch/x86/kvm

124K    ./kernel/arch/x86/crypto

3.1M    ./kernel/arch/x86

3.1M    ./kernel/arch

324K    ./kernel/drivers/uio

232K    ./kernel/drivers/leds

4.8M    ./kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/eicon

1.5M    ./kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware/avm

6.3M    ./kernel/drivers/isdn/hardware

818K    ./kernel/drivers/isdn/capi

7.1M    ./kernel/drivers/isdn

391K    ./kernel/drivers/ide/legacy

915K    ./kernel/drivers/ide/pci

1.9M    ./kernel/drivers/ide

896K    ./kernel/drivers/net/ixgb

835K    ./kernel/drivers/net/ixgbe

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/usb

5.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net/irda

1.6M    ./kernel/drivers/net/chelsio

1.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/phy

2.6M    ./kernel/drivers/net/tulip

1.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net/netxen

586K    ./kernel/drivers/net/wan/lmc

3.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wan

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/skfp

1.7M    ./kernel/drivers/net/e1000e

688K    ./kernel/drivers/net/atl1

2.0M    ./kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia

1.4M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx

1005K   ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54

3.1M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas

3.0M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00

2.4M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi

2.7M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43

3.1M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy

29M     ./kernel/drivers/net/wireless

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/net/tokenring

1.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net/mlx4

435K    ./kernel/drivers/net/myri10ge

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net/cxgb3

1.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net/e1000

80M     ./kernel/drivers/net

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/rtc

587K    ./kernel/drivers/cpufreq

139K    ./kernel/drivers/base

1.5M    ./kernel/drivers/parport

3.0M    ./kernel/drivers/bluetooth

73K     ./kernel/drivers/video/display

450K    ./kernel/drivers/video/backlight

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/video

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/storage

1.5M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/atm

2.7M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/core

3.4M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/serial

2.5M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/host

682K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga

3.0M    ./kernel/drivers/usb/misc

235K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/class

16M     ./kernel/drivers/usb

529K    ./kernel/drivers/mmc/card

1.3M    ./kernel/drivers/mmc/core

779K    ./kernel/drivers/mmc/host

2.6M    ./kernel/drivers/mmc

13M     ./kernel/drivers/ata

100K    ./kernel/drivers/dca

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/aic94xx

3.5M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc

1.4M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/qla4xxx

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2

4.2M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx

893K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid

1.8M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid

791K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/pcmcia

2.8M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx

2.1M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/libsas

431K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr

32M     ./kernel/drivers/scsi

2.9M    ./kernel/drivers/ieee1394

933K    ./kernel/drivers/block/aoe

2.4M    ./kernel/drivers/block/paride

5.5M    ./kernel/drivers/block

1.2M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib

803K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser

369K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp

2.4M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp

4.5M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath

2.2M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/amso1100

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca

868K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4

2.0M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/cxgb3

12M     ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw

2.7M    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/core

17M     ./kernel/drivers/infiniband

1.4M    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/cx23885

542K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/cx25840

825K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvision

487K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo

3.2M    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/ivtv

13M     ./kernel/drivers/media/video

1.2M    ./kernel/drivers/media/common

452K    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec

7.3M    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends

252K    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/cinergyT2

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core

297K    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-budget

237K    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/pluto2

2.0M    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/b2c2

6.8M    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb

1.8M    ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci

20M     ./kernel/drivers/media/dvb

34M     ./kernel/drivers/media

7.2M    ./kernel/drivers/md

555K    ./kernel/drivers/input/serio

487K    ./kernel/drivers/input/gameport

696K    ./kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce

3.6M    ./kernel/drivers/input/joystick

1.5M    ./kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen

1.2M    ./kernel/drivers/input/misc

340K    ./kernel/drivers/input/mouse

737K    ./kernel/drivers/input/keyboard

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/input/tablet

9.7M    ./kernel/drivers/input

247K    ./kernel/drivers/serial

9.6M    ./kernel/drivers/hwmon

146K    ./kernel/drivers/mfd

708K    ./kernel/drivers/ssb

697K    ./kernel/drivers/i2c/chips

324K    ./kernel/drivers/i2c/algos

3.0M    ./kernel/drivers/i2c/busses

4.4M    ./kernel/drivers/i2c

1.9M    ./kernel/drivers/pcmcia

1.8M    ./kernel/drivers/misc

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/acpi

367K    ./kernel/drivers/dma

287K    ./kernel/drivers/auxdisplay

470K    ./kernel/drivers/char/agp

11M     ./kernel/drivers/char/drm

473K    ./kernel/drivers/char/mwave

12M     ./kernel/drivers/char

451K    ./kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid

452K    ./kernel/drivers/hid

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/message/fusion

1.6M    ./kernel/drivers/message/i2o

3.9M    ./kernel/drivers/message

354K    ./kernel/drivers/firmware

274M    ./kernel/drivers

13M     ./kernel/net/netfilter

3.8M    ./kernel/net/mac80211

109K    ./kernel/net/rxrpc

752K    ./kernel/net/9p

430K    ./kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp

551K    ./kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep

757K    ./kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm

3.7M    ./kernel/net/bluetooth

7.7M    ./kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter

10M     ./kernel/net/ipv4

1.1M    ./kernel/net/irda/irlan

1.2M    ./kernel/net/irda/ircomm

436K    ./kernel/net/irda/irnet

5.9M    ./kernel/net/irda

3.5M    ./kernel/net/atm

940K    ./kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac

2.6M    ./kernel/net/ieee80211

410K    ./kernel/net/core

196K    ./kernel/net/rfkill

448K    ./kernel/net/key

3.5M    ./kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter

13M     ./kernel/net/ipv6

588K    ./kernel/net/8021q

2.2M    ./kernel/net/bridge

59M     ./kernel/net

114K    ./kernel/lib/zlib_deflate

415K    ./kernel/lib

449K    ./kernel/crypto/async_tx

3.7M    ./kernel/crypto

1.8M    ./kernel/fs/lockd

166K    ./kernel/fs/msdos

2.8M    ./kernel/fs/jfs

1.9M    ./kernel/fs/nfsd

96K     ./kernel/fs/exportfs

3.1M    ./kernel/fs/nfs

2.0M    ./kernel/fs/dlm

1.7M    ./kernel/fs/ntfs

3.9M    ./kernel/fs/cifs

1.4M    ./kernel/fs/ecryptfs

769K    ./kernel/fs/gfs2/locking/dlm

770K    ./kernel/fs/gfs2/locking

771K    ./kernel/fs/gfs2

795K    ./kernel/fs/fuse

21M     ./kernel/fs

360M    ./kernel

360M    .

```

```
2.6.24-gentoo-r4 # du -h

765K    ./net

7.6M    ./video

57K     ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq

58K     ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu

89K     ./kernel/arch/x86/kernel

28K     ./kernel/arch/x86/crypto

118K    ./kernel/arch/x86

119K    ./kernel/arch

24K     ./kernel/drivers/ide/legacy

16K     ./kernel/drivers/ide/pci

112K    ./kernel/drivers/ide

61K     ./kernel/drivers/net/ixgb

219K    ./kernel/drivers/net/usb

331K    ./kernel/drivers/net/irda

76K     ./kernel/drivers/net/chelsio

66K     ./kernel/drivers/net/phy

297K    ./kernel/drivers/net/tulip

46K     ./kernel/drivers/net/wan/lmc

325K    ./kernel/drivers/net/wan

109K    ./kernel/drivers/net/skfp

254K    ./kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia

137K    ./kernel/drivers/net/tokenring

166K    ./kernel/drivers/net/e1000

4.3M    ./kernel/drivers/net

105K    ./kernel/drivers/rtc

67K     ./kernel/drivers/cpufreq

19K     ./kernel/drivers/base

149K    ./kernel/drivers/parport

178K    ./kernel/drivers/bluetooth

22K     ./kernel/drivers/video/backlight

23K     ./kernel/drivers/video

36K     ./kernel/drivers/usb/image

132K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/storage

171K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/atm

209K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/core

932K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/serial

163K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/host

71K     ./kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga

568K    ./kernel/drivers/usb/misc

49K     ./kernel/drivers/usb/class

2.3M    ./kernel/drivers/usb

22K     ./kernel/drivers/mmc/card

75K     ./kernel/drivers/mmc/core

55K     ./kernel/drivers/mmc/host

153K    ./kernel/drivers/mmc

308K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc

107K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2

451K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx

106K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid

103K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid

239K    ./kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx

2.4M    ./kernel/drivers/scsi

330K    ./kernel/drivers/ieee1394

367K    ./kernel/drivers/block/paride

734K    ./kernel/drivers/block

57K     ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib

42K     ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp

100K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp

315K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath

165K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca

481K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw

403K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband/core

985K    ./kernel/drivers/infiniband

75K     ./kernel/drivers/media/video/zc0301

66K     ./kernel/drivers/media/video/et61x251

204K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/bt8xx

38K     ./kernel/drivers/media/video/ovcamchip

178K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88

163K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo

106K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc

164K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/sn9c102

76K     ./kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx

62K     ./kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia2

246K    ./kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134

3.0M    ./kernel/drivers/media/video

62K     ./kernel/drivers/media/radio

164K    ./kernel/drivers/media/common

3.2M    ./kernel/drivers/media

336K    ./kernel/drivers/md

37K     ./kernel/drivers/input/serio

60K     ./kernel/drivers/input/gameport

32K     ./kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce

275K    ./kernel/drivers/input/joystick

37K     ./kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen

7.0K    ./kernel/drivers/input/misc

12K     ./kernel/drivers/input/mouse

42K     ./kernel/drivers/input/keyboard

508K    ./kernel/drivers/input

113K    ./kernel/drivers/serial

1.2M    ./kernel/drivers/hwmon

47K     ./kernel/drivers/ssb

100K    ./kernel/drivers/i2c/chips

33K     ./kernel/drivers/i2c/algos

246K    ./kernel/drivers/i2c/busses

432K    ./kernel/drivers/i2c

208K    ./kernel/drivers/pcmcia

206K    ./kernel/drivers/acpi

91K     ./kernel/drivers/char/agp

660K    ./kernel/drivers/char/drm

33K     ./kernel/drivers/char/hw_random

50K     ./kernel/drivers/char/mwave

43K     ./kernel/drivers/char/pcmcia

105K    ./kernel/drivers/char/tpm

1.1M    ./kernel/drivers/char

60K     ./kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid

61K     ./kernel/drivers/hid

288K    ./kernel/drivers/message/fusion

193K    ./kernel/drivers/message/i2o

482K    ./kernel/drivers/message

34K     ./kernel/drivers/firmware

20M     ./kernel/drivers

152K    ./kernel/net/mac80211

125K    ./kernel/net/rxrpc

32K     ./kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp

25K     ./kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep

57K     ./kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm

254K    ./kernel/net/bluetooth

9.0K    ./kernel/net/ipv4

47K     ./kernel/net/irda/irlan

62K     ./kernel/net/irda/ircomm

41K     ./kernel/net/irda/irnet

339K    ./kernel/net/irda

77K     ./kernel/net/atm

41K     ./kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac

132K    ./kernel/net/ieee80211

25K     ./kernel/net/wireless

463K    ./kernel/net/ipv6

35K     ./kernel/net/8021q

84K     ./kernel/net/sunrpc/auth_gss

60K     ./kernel/net/sunrpc/xprtrdma

391K    ./kernel/net/sunrpc

2.0M    ./kernel/net

32K     ./kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401

49K     ./kernel/sound/drivers/vx

40K     ./kernel/sound/drivers/opl3

122K    ./kernel/sound/drivers

42K     ./kernel/sound/usb/usx2y

205K    ./kernel/sound/usb

163K    ./kernel/sound/pci/au88x0

205K    ./kernel/sound/pci/ac97

238K    ./kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1

24K     ./kernel/sound/pci/vx222

217K    ./kernel/sound/pci/ice1712

58K     ./kernel/sound/pci/ca0106

40K     ./kernel/sound/pci/riptide

34K     ./kernel/sound/pci/ali5451

52K     ./kernel/sound/pci/mixart

56K     ./kernel/sound/pci/pcxhr

54K     ./kernel/sound/pci/korg1212

80K     ./kernel/sound/pci/trident

114K    ./kernel/sound/pci/cs46xx

169K    ./kernel/sound/pci/rme9652

81K     ./kernel/sound/pci/nm256

79K     ./kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci

588K    ./kernel/sound/pci/hda

3.0M    ./kernel/sound/pci

48K     ./kernel/sound/synth/emux

58K     ./kernel/sound/synth

82K     ./kernel/sound/core/oss

52K     ./kernel/sound/core/seq/oss

13K     ./kernel/sound/core/seq/instr

213K    ./kernel/sound/core/seq

602K    ./kernel/sound/core

31K     ./kernel/sound/isa/sb

32K     ./kernel/sound/isa

66K     ./kernel/sound/i2c/other

93K     ./kernel/sound/i2c

24K     ./kernel/sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf

23K     ./kernel/sound/pcmcia/vx

48K     ./kernel/sound/pcmcia

4.1M    ./kernel/sound

24K     ./kernel/lib/zlib_deflate

40K     ./kernel/lib

375K    ./kernel/crypto

102K    ./kernel/fs/lockd

17K     ./kernel/fs/msdos

799K    ./kernel/fs/nls

222K    ./kernel/fs/jfs

266K    ./kernel/fs/nfsd

9.0K    ./kernel/fs/exportfs

353K    ./kernel/fs/nfs

48K     ./kernel/fs/coda

15K     ./kernel/fs/romfs

40K     ./kernel/fs/befs

144K    ./kernel/fs/afs

19K     ./kernel/fs/cramfs

46K     ./kernel/fs/minix

129K    ./kernel/fs/ntfs

328K    ./kernel/fs/cifs

25K     ./kernel/fs/autofs

64K     ./kernel/fs/ncpfs

33K     ./kernel/fs/autofs4

68K     ./kernel/fs/fuse

84K     ./kernel/fs/smbfs

2.8M    ./kernel/fs

29M     ./kernel

38M     .

```

----------

## Xywa

and now.....

Have a look! Every single file 10 times bigger!!!

 *Quote:*   

> /lib64/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/pcmcia $ ls -la --si
> 
> total 264k
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1.1k Apr 11 19:03 .
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pcmcia # ls -la --si
> 
> total 2.1M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1.1k Jul  8 16:46 .
> ...

 Last edited by Xywa on Wed Jul 09, 2008 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akhouk

Wow...that is weird....do you have problems compiling other stuff or is it just the kernel?

Which C compiler are you using?

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> Wow...that is weird....do you have problems compiling other stuff or is it just the kernel?
> 
> Which C compiler are you using?

 

I think it is just a problem with compiling the kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> pcmcia # gcc -v
> 
> Using built-in specs.
> 
> Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
> ...

 

----------

## Akhouk

C compiler seems ok. Are you using the same kernel config as the previous kernel?

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> C compiler seems ok. Are you using the same kernel config as the previous kernel?

 

I did not change anything, I think so. I am doing the same as a month ago, a year ago, three years ago.

I have no idea why the genkernel in generating 10 times bigger files now.

Should I post it on genkernel buglist?

----------

## Akhouk

Did you set CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO ?

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> Did you set CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO ?

 

I do not know what is that  :Smile: 

----------

## Akhouk

When you do the make menuconfig...you will find under kernel hacking and option that says "Compile the kernel with debug info".  That will increase the size of all modules. Not sure by how much. This is that the info for the option says:

 *Quote:*   

> If you say Y here the resulting kernel image will include      
> 
>  debugging info resulting in a larger kernel image.  
> 
>  This adds debug symbols to the kernel and modules (gcc -g), and 
> ...

 

----------

## Xywa

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> Did you set CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO ?

 

I have uncheckd this, but after compilation still the same. Files are 10x bigger than usually.

I am sending the email to the genkernel team, maybe they know the answer...

----------

## Trog Dog

I have the same problem. First noticed it with 2.6.24 and it's still there in 2.6.25 and it's affecting both my 64 and 32bit systems.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

It looks like I hit the same problem but in contrast to the posters above me I had never any luck with genkernel, it failed on me every single time I tried it out and I had to build a kernel by hand.

One thing to note is, that I hit https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222091 and that a genkernel kernel and genkernel initrd worked after that a full genkernel all also run through without any problems.

----------

